# Pool Lifts – How to get in, out, up, and down



## mark handler (May 8, 2016)

Pool Lifts – How to get in, out, up, and down
https://steppingthruaccessibility.com/pool-lifts-in-out-up/#.Vy_ZRPkrL4Z





anis Kent, Architect, FAIA, CASp ©April 2016

Pool lifts have very specific requirements which many times have been overlooked – from the mechanism itself to the level clear floor space adjacent to the water edge. Lifts are typically required for both pools and spas, although there are other alternative means of entry into the water that are also acceptable. This requirement first became mandatory on March 15, 2012 but an extension was provided until January 31, 2013 for existing pools. What was cause for great confusion at the time was the difference between the industry language of portable lift versus fixed and the ADA requirements. Basically the ADA states that the lift has to be fixed – whether this means a portable lift that is fixed in place or a typical fixed lift – both appear to be acceptable as long as they meet the other lift requirements.

Aside from the technical requirements for the lift itself and its location, the intent is that a person who needs a lift to get in and out of the pool or spa can do so unassisted. In other words, the controls are to be available both from the water as well as the pool deck. Since more than one person needing the use of a lift can be swimming at the same time, it is critical for controls to be accessible from both the deck and the water regardless of where the lift actually is.

I have seen a multitude of pool lifts but very few of the installations actually meet this requirement of control locations. Some have an attachment on the back of the lift chair. This makes it very difficult if one needs both hands to transfer from a wheelchair – either they have to hold the controls in one hand while transferring or have to twist around to reach behind once they are in the lift chair. In this case the controls are located only where the chair is at the moment.

Another situation I have seen is where the controls are located only at or on the arm rest. This is easier to use and travels with the chair into the water. The issue is, if several people are using the lift. If the only controls travel with the chair, someone may be stranded in the water with no means to call the lift down that might now be located over the deck, or visa versa.

In addition to electric or battery operated lifts there are also pneumatic lifts. This is another alternative to explore. The concern with the batteries is they tend to be stored so they are continually charging and the battery no longer holds a charge. This becomes a constant source of frustration for maintenance as well as users. Many times staff remove the batteries to make the lift unusable when they feel the lift is not needed. The rationale behind this for unsupervised pools, is that children may play with the mechanism causing an accident. Perhaps a better solution for this situation is to have a locking device that a guest room key or other card key can unlock so the lift is always immediately available.

When specifying a pool lift, be aware that a set of controls needs to be reachable both from the water and the deck and that the user has to be able to operate the lift while seated in it. This is an ADA requirement and is also a requirement for pools in multi-family housing per California Building Code Chapter 11A. The lift should be installed and operable whenever the pool is open to the public. And like many other products out on the market, just because a manufacturer places an International Symbol of Accessibility (ISA) it does not mean the lift actually meets access requirements. So when designing an area for a lift and specifying the lift itself, be sure to review the actual requirements in the ADA Standards and other regulations.

Be aware that your local City or County may have additional requirements that are more restrictive and providing greater access than the State or Federal requirements. Also, this article is an interpretation and opinion of the writer. It is meant as a summary – current original regulations should always be reviewed when making any decisions.

Stepping Thru Accessible
https://steppingthruaccessibility.com/books/#.Vy_ZoPkrL4Y


----------



## Grace Stevens (Jun 17, 2017)

I must say the ADA has invented a good concept of having a pool lift installed. Pools are the most amazing creation at homes, but not everyone able to enjoy it at fullest due to some health disabilities. Well, I have also heard that the ADA has also permitted Installing wheelchair lifts in pools for all the disabled persons being able to enjoy the area near to the Swimming pool. There are many online stores like Spin life, mobilityscootersdirect etc.. Has a variety in wheelchair pool lift like, Manual Pool Lifts, Power Pool Lifts, ADA Compliant Pool Lifts etc at affordable prices from where one can get an idea about how to install the Wheelchair lift at the pool.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 17, 2017)

Sounds like an ad


----------



## steveray (Jun 20, 2017)

I am going to post this here and see if it gets any attention or I might create a new thread if no one responds....Has anyone come across the fact that the pool gate operator has to be at 54" and the accessible reach is only 48". Anyone seen a resolution to this...? Thanks!


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 20, 2017)

Interesting, don't pool gate requirements predate ADA and if so, how many times has the code been revised since then? (smiling)


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 20, 2017)

Steve, the height requirements differ for public vs private pool gates, 42" min. for public, 60" for private which doesn't have ADA requirements ( ah, but what of condos?)


----------



## Jmb (Jun 20, 2017)

Pool gate hardware is exempt at 48":


*IBC 2015: 1109.13 Controls, operating mechanisms and hardware. *


Controls, operating mechanisms and hardware intended for operation by the occupant, including switches that control lighting and ventilation and electrical convenience outlets, in _accessible _spaces, along _accessible routes _or as parts of _accessible _elements shall be _accessible_.

*Exceptions: *

*7*. Access doors or gates in barrier walls and fences protecting pools, spas and hot tubs shall be permitted to comply with Section 1010.1.9.2.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 20, 2017)

Maybe, but does that comply with ADASAD too?


----------



## steveray (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks JMB!...I have a couple that are 2003 IBC based but we can mod them to the 2012 or 15 if we need to....


----------



## PONCE_556 (Jul 7, 2017)

steveray said:


> I am going to post this here and see if it gets any attention or I might create a new thread if no one responds....Has anyone come across the fact that the pool gate operator has to be at 54" and the accessible reach is only 48". Anyone seen a resolution to this...? Thanks!



FL code. 

The fence must be 48" the latch 54" (unless you've got a keyed access) 


454.1.3.1.9 (commerical pool)
All public pools shall be surrounded by a minimum 48 inch (1219 mm) high fence or other approved
substantial barrier. The fence shall be continuous around the perimeter of the pool area that is not otherwise
blocked or obstructed by adjacent buildings or structures and shall adjoin with itself or abut to the adjacent
members. Access through the barrier or fence from dwelling units, such as homes, apartments, motel rooms
and hotel rooms, shall be through self-closing, self-latching lockable gates of 48 inch (1219 mm) minimal
height from the floor or ground with the latch located a minimum of 54 inches (1372 mm) from the bottom of
the gate or at least 3 inches (76 mm) below the top of the gate on the pool side. If the self-closing,
self-latching gate is also self-locking and is operated by a key lock, electronic opener or integral combination
lock, then the operable parts of such locks or openers shall be 34 inches minimum (864 mm) and 48 inches
maximum (1219 mm) above the finished floor or ground. Doored access points from public rooms such as
lobbies or club houses need not be through gates if the door(s) meet the same self-closing, self-latching
requirements as a gate. Gates shall open outward away from the pool area.


454.2.17.1.8 (private pool)
Access gates, when provided, shall be self-closing and shall comply with the requirements of Sections
454.2.17.1.1 through 454.2.17.1.7 and shall be equipped with a self-latching locking device located on the
pool side of the gate. Where the device release is located no less than 54 inches (1372 mm) from the bottom
of the gate, the device release mechanism may be located on either side of the gate and so placed that it cannot
be reached by a young child over the top or through any opening or gap from the outside. Gates that provide
access to the swimming pool must open outward away from the pool. The gates and barrier shall have no
opening greater than 1/2 inch (12.7 mm) within 18 inches (457 mm) of the release mechanism.


----------

